# M22 Einbau-Bediengeräte LED-Anzeige 7-Segment



## Frank_Hopfner (24 November 2017)

Hallo!

Ich muss einen Füllstand einfach und kostengünstig realisieren in der Schaltschranktüre. Ich hatte mal von einer 7-Segment-Anzeige gesehen / gehört für M22-Einbau in den Schaltschrank. Ganzes Internet durchsucht - nichts gefunden. Gibt es sowas irgendwo?
Vielen Dank, 
Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## maxder2te (24 November 2017)

Ich hätte da spontan an Möller (jetzt Eaton) gedacht, die haben sowas aber nicht (mehr).
7-Segmentanzeigen gibts z.B. hier:
http://www.autonics.com/products/products_detail.php?catecode=02/09/01&db_uid=107
Die Fima ist in Europa allerdings nur in Russland und der Türkei direkt vertreten - die Betreuung des deutschsprachigen Raums erfolgt direkt von Korea aus.

Eine Übersicht habe ich auch noch auf
http://www.directindustry.com/industrial-manufacturer/7-segment-display-105186.html
gefunden.

Etwas für M22-Einbau hab ich mal vor ca. 15 Jahren in einem Schaltschrank gesehen, aber das war noch aus dem alten System von Möller


----------



## Frank_Hopfner (24 November 2017)

Genau an Eaton hatten wir hier in der Firma auch gedacht, aber ich finde das Produkt nichtmehr. Eigentlich ne gute Lösung, wirklich nichtmehr verfügbar?
Gruß, 
Frank


----------



## Fabpicard (24 November 2017)

7-Segment-Anzeigen mit Analogeingang gibts wie Sand am Meer... Nur leider immer Quadratisch 

Da wird es nur doof, wenn du mehr als 3-1/2 Digits brauchst...

Wobei ich bei Füllstandsanzeige ja eher schon an sowas denken würde:
http://votronic.de/index.php/de/produkte/fuellstands-messtechnik/systeme-fuer-feuerwehrfahrzeuge

Oder halt was von den typischen Verdächtigen:
https://www.vega.com/de-DE/home_de/...alverarbeitung/Anzeigeinstrumente/VEGADIS-176

MfG Fabsi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 November 2017)

Wie wäre es hiermit?

http://www.link-systemtechnik.com/pdf/DB_7Segmentanzeige_ser_Anstrg.pdf


----------



## Cassandra (24 November 2017)

4-20mA?

https://www.conrad.de/de/akytec-itp11-g-akytec-universalanzeige-4-20-ma-4-20-ma-1399948.html


----------



## van (24 November 2017)

Auf ebay gibt es Voltmeter in 22mm Bauweisen. 

https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?isRef...BIN=1&_nkw=22mm+voltmeter&_sop=15&_mwBanner=1

Inklusive Review Video auf YouTube 

https://youtu.be/LmO1y1ISuak
https://youtu.be/pHN4Tzb0yPs


----------



## PN/DP (24 November 2017)

Die Moeller M22 Ziffernanzeige hieß BCEL24

7-Segment / BCD Ziffernanzeigen für den Schaltschrank

Harald


----------



## Frank_Hopfner (30 November 2017)

Harald super!
1A und der Alternativlieferant der die Produktion übernommen hat ist echt auf zack:


...  [FONT=&quot]anbei sende ich Ihnen unser formloses Angebot zu.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die BCD-Anzeigen (bei uns komplett  1 Teil, aber 1 zu 1 tauschbar zu Moeller) sind [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]in den *[FONT=&quot]Kappenfarben, weiß, rot, grün, gelb und den LEDs grün, rot und gelb[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]jeweils in Kombination erhältlich (z.B. weiße Kappe und rote LED). [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]In der Regel sind die BCD-Anzeigen *[FONT=&quot]sofort lieferbar[/FONT]*.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der Preis pro BCD-Anzeige *[FONT=&quot]V5 (dezimal - Moeller BCE/ Ziffern[/FONT]*) sowie[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]V6 (dezimal+hexadezimal - Moeller BCEL/Ziffern und Buchstaben[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) liegt für Sie [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]bei *[FONT=&quot]139,00 €/Stück abzgl. 40% Rabatt = 83,40 zzgl. MwSt.[/FONT]*[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die technischen Daten sind unter www.seiptius.eu[http://www.seiptius.eu] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]einzusehen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Lieferung erfolgt versichert ab Werk 8,00 € (Deutschland).[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Zahlungsziel: 8 Tage 2 % Skonto/14 Tage netto ab Rechnungsdatum.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Es gelten grundsätzlich unsere allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]die unter www.seiptius.eu/impressum einzusehen sind.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mit freundlichen Grüssen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Katrin Seiptius[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]P.S. Über Ihren Auftrag würden wir uns freuen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





![/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]S E I P T I U S, Inhaber Gordon Seiptius[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Gewerbepark 28, 39590 Tangermünde[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Tel........: 039322 - 22082-0[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Bürozeiten Mo.-Do.: 8:00 bis 17:00 Uhr[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bürozeiten Fr.: 8:00 bis 14:00 Uhr[/FONT]


----------

